# Unroot / Return to stock



## bryho (Sep 12, 2011)

Is this possible? Has it been posted anywhere?


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

You can unroot and return to stock, but the bootloader unlock is irreversible.


----------



## Despyse (Jan 12, 2012)

skynet11 said:


> You can unroot and return to stock, but the bootloader unlock is irreversible.


Bootloader re-locking can be done after S-Off right?


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Assuming we ever get S-OFF possibly


----------



## Despyse (Jan 12, 2012)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> Assuming we ever get S-OFF possibly


Well we aren't that far... that's the only thing we are missing right? We got BL unlock and root. Just need S-Off for the full circle. But I will be rocking stock in the meantime XD


----------



## MePascal (Jun 10, 2011)

At least we won't be using the paperclip method (ie balls of steel mode)

Sent from a DNA using Tapatalk2


----------



## keithce (Jun 22, 2011)

skynet11 said:


> You can unroot and return to stock, but the bootloader unlock is irreversible.


I don't think that's quite right. I remember reading in the unlock instructions that you can run the process to re lock the bootloader using "fastboot oem relock" or something like that.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MePascal (Jun 10, 2011)

keithce said:


> I don't think that's quite right. I remember reading in the unlock instructions that you can run the process to re lock the bootloader using "fastboot oem relock" or something like that.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


It will say tampered.....
Until S-Off is reached

Sent from a DNA using Tapatalk2


----------



## Despyse (Jan 12, 2012)

keithce said:


> I don't think that's quite right. I remember reading in the unlock instructions that you can run the process to re lock the bootloader using "fastboot oem relock" or something like that.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


Even if so, I believe it says, "RELOCKED." The only way to go back to "LOCKED" would be with S-Off


----------



## MePascal (Jun 10, 2011)

Despyse said:


> Even if so, I believe it says, "RELOCKED." The only way to go back to "LOCKED" would be with S-Off


That is what it very well may say...
Either way....until S-Off is achieved that verbiage cannot be changed.

Sent from a DNA using Tapatalk2


----------



## dsb9938 (Jun 7, 2011)

If you re-lock, and run the RUU, it would only say re-locked, not tampered. Tampered is if you load non stock software. Flashing the RUU fixes that.

D

.


----------



## keithce (Jun 22, 2011)

This is fun! I had no idea switching to a HTC made phone would be such a learning experience! Glad to have all the experts active and responsive.


----------



## gwallers (Jun 10, 2011)

thanks for the help dsb9938


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------



## MyComputerDoctor (Jun 10, 2011)

I have found a way to successfully re-unlock the device. Hit me up on [email protected] on GTalk and I will test this with you.


----------



## fireguy0306 (Nov 30, 2012)

MePascal said:


> At least we won't be using the paperclip method (ie balls of steel mode)


That was a bit nerve racking on my rezound.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------

